# Run in with game warden



## Jighead

Today while squirrel hunting on Chattahochee WMA me and my dogs were coming back out  when I noticed someone about 70 yards in front of me. I waved and upon getting closer I noticed it was a game warden. After hearing so many rants on here about unpleasant run ins with GWs, I was prepared to be harrassed. But he was very professional, and after checking my license, we walked out together and had good conversation on the way out. I was very impressed with the way I was treated, and would like to give him a shoutout. I think his name was David Shattuck.


----------



## sowega hunter

That's good to run into someone friendly. I would guess the people who have bad run ins just ran across an unfriendly person in general. I have had very few contacts with GW's over the years and most were on the lakes, but I have never had an unplesant run in. Most were professional and friendly.


----------



## O-Country

David is A super nice guy that never has let his job go to his head,unlike so many others.He seem to always have time for A question and answer session on hunting or anything outdoors.


----------



## Larry Rooks

JigHead
You will find that in most cases where a Ranger is bad talked, it is NOT because he/she was giving the hunter
a hard time or not curtious but just because he/she did
check someone while they were hunting.  You see a lot of times that it really upsets the hunter just for the Ranger
to be on their area while they are hunting, though the
Ranger is only doing his/her JOB and are 100% in the
right by being there.  Not in every case, but in most cases
the Ranger is not the culprit.  I have been checked numerous times  over the years and never complained about it and will always treat the Ranger with respect,
many get ill about it.  And remember, EVERY hunter that
the Ranger walks up on is ARMED with a loaded firearm
unless it is during Archery Season.  It is not like the majority
of LAw Enforcement who deal with unarmed people 99%
of the time, but an armed one 100% of the time (Unless
fishing)


----------



## CAL

The Game Wardens check my bird fields every year without fail.They are always very professional and super nice but I never give them a reason to be otherwise.Like with everything else,one gets what he or she ask for!I tell all my hunters that most likely the Law will come by and check us today.Make sure you have everything in order.I don't know of a single time in years the Law has written one of my hunters up for anything!Ya just can't ask for any better treatment in my opinion.


----------



## Jighead

I totally agree with you guys, I guess some people will find something to complain about no matter how courteous our law enforcement is.


----------



## mattech

I was checked a couple of years ago. I had a half open bag of corn on the back of my truck so they decided to walk into the woods.I had the corn for the deer in my back yard and was not hunting with it. there were two of the gw's and they questioned me about the corn and i told them, they didn't seem like they believed me and searched quite a bit, once they realized i was telling them the truth, we headed back to the trucks and they were super friendly and even apologized for walkin in on me, and i told them given the circumstances i dont blame them, one of there name was keith waddell, this was in meriwether county. But again they were supper nice.


----------



## slip

so far, i've never ran into a rude or just plain mean game warden, infact...while on public land i got help from a game warden that lead to me killing my first buck.

i always treat them with respect because i like seeing them around, and i always get respect back from them.

now that i think of it, i've gotten lots of help from game wardens on public land, even got help getting a deer out of a field once (killed her in the very very back, he let us take the truck back there, as long as we went slow.)


----------



## dawg2

Never had a problem with wardens around here.  I get along just fine with them.


----------



## snuffy

I have been checked and talked to many of them both while I was hunting and fishing. ALL but one was very professional. The one exception was back about 20 years ago at BB deer cooler in Butts Co. He was talking to several people out front. I checked in a six point buck the first day of the season. The buck was grunting and chasing a doe. I told the group that the buck was chasing a doe and the GW said it he was chasing a doe it was his mama. The whole group had a big laugh at that. In front of my 11 year old son that I was trying to teach respect for people in authority. It was like he is calling my father a liar. Didn’t help their cause.
But like I said 99% of them are great people and I do appreciate what they do.


----------



## manok

I was met & greeted by Chad Cox whilst on my way out of Paulding Forest WMA , two years ago, I was hunting squirrel with a redtail hawk.

He was very professional, we shot the breeze on the way out.

At Clybel Jason Chapman is also professional & helpful


----------



## riskyb

I ahve seen and talked to several while trout fishing and at our local sporting goods hangout and all have been very cool


----------



## Jeff Raines

manok said:


> I was met & greeted by Chad Cox whilst on my way out of Paulding Forest WMA , two years ago, I was hunting squirrel with a redtail hawk.
> 
> l



I talk with Chad several times a year when I run up on him in the woods or the local store,he's great guy


----------



## coolbreezeroho

A gw has a job to do. When he walks up on you he is just doing his job.......


----------



## Toxic

I have never been checked in the woods, but I have been checked  on the water alot. I have always been treated very well, I have treated them  with respect also.


----------



## earl

I have found that the guys on the mountain wmas will talk to you and even give you advice. Every one I have run into at Pine Log and Allatoona have been rude and don't want you to talk to them .The ones at Allatoona lock the doors and pull the shades and will not open the door. And that is not at meal times either.


----------



## NDLucas

I've never been checked myself, but RFC Jeremy Bolen is one of the good guys. I went to high school with him, he's a good guy.


----------



## bownutz

I ran into a county DNR at redlands. It wasn't Carl, but a younger guy. I talked to him about hog hunting for almost an hour at the truck. He was checking out my new bow and being very friendly. I met another one like that at Moody Forrest. There are some jack legs out there, but most of them are professional and helpful as long as you are not breaking the law, duh.


----------



## SouthGAHunter

I have had many dealings with GW over the years.  I have only had one run-in that wasn't a pleasure.  This guy, who many know in worth co, wasn't as pleasant as one would like.  He told us the peanut field we were shooting was baited, but it was not, honest to God truth.  It was a peanut field that was picked a little wet so picker didn't get as many of the peanuts as it would have if they had been bone dry.  After about 2 hours of us showing and proving to him that it wasn't baited he spent 30 minutes blessing us out for the farmers farming choices.  That's not my problem.  Don't cuss at me and tell me i'm wrong when it wasn't my choice of harvest timing.  He later apologized for his actions and the time he took from us.

I have run in to many at various WMA's.  Redlands....very friendly and professional.  Chickasawhatchee....same as Redlands.  I have run into many different ones out there.  One in particular, Chris Carlisle at the Chickasawhatchee, has always been extremely nice and has gone out of his way for me.  I dropped my buddies keys down inside the bed of his truck out there one evening and when I called Chris, who was 25 minutes away and on his way home, he whipped his truck around a came back and tried to help me get them out.  GREAT GUY. Doerun in Moultrie....friendly, professional, and a pleasure to deal with.

They are just doing their jobs.  Most of us couldn't do what they do each day and be pleasant 100% of the time.  People have bad days, and sometimes they take it out on others, we all have done it.  

I was with a guy who had killed 2 too many doves at a dove shoot last year and even after writing him a ticket, like my buddy deserved, the GW was still very pleasant and acted like a professional.  My buddy handled it very well, admitting he was wrong and took his ticket like a man.  The GW told him he appreciated his honesty and reaction to getting a ticket, and even apologized for having to write a ticket.  GW's are people just like the rest of us and I have no problems with them doing their jobs, even if it causes me to lose a little bit of hunting time.  

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS


----------



## shortround1

snuffy said:


> I have been checked and talked to many of them both while I was hunting and fishing. ALL but one was very professional. The one exception was back about 20 years ago at BB deer cooler in Butts Co. He was talking to several people out front. I checked in a six point buck the first day of the season. The buck was grunting and chasing a doe. I told the group that the buck was chasing a doe and the GW said it he was chasing a doe it was his mama. The whole group had a big laugh at that. In front of my 11 year old son that I was trying to teach respect for people in authority. It was like he is calling my father a liar. Didn’t help their cause.
> But like I said 99% of them are great people and I do appreciate what they do.


i had a few guys over for a dove shoot in stockbridge, the local gw made sure all had license and guns plugged, after checking the fields he left. it rained for about 2 hours, when it quit we went back out to shoot, two feds show up and start writing tickets to the guys in the field next to ours. seems that it was coastal burmuda and the farmer had loaded cow manure his spreader and fertilized the field, they considered that baiting. thats why i do not dove hunt anymore.


----------



## Luke0927

I think that's my friends father He's an older gentlman right.....I wasn't sure if he was retired yet or not


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

Jeff Raines said:


> I talk with Chad several times a year when I run up on him in the woods or the local store,he's great guy



I think y'all mean Chip Cox and yes he is very professional. I've been checked on Allatoona on a friends boat one spring. He's also a member of my church.


----------



## bfriendly

I got checked once at Pinelog........I too was ready, but when that green ticket in my "Man Purse" turned out to be my fishing license, I almost freeked(Was well into the process of freeking)............he asked me what I had(Not on me) and I told him, "just a Regular Hunting License and a WMA stamp...............
Maybe he could see the panic on my face.
He let me go , but could very well have cited me.............can you say SHOOOO!


----------



## MudDucker

Had one down here in South Georgia years ago that was the epitome of the south end of a north bound donkey.  Lately, all I have run into have been very professional.


----------



## Cavalry Scout

When I lived in Duluth for a short time, an employee of mine said the best way to catch trout was with corn and salmon eggs just below the Hwy 120 bridge.  I got said bait and my wife and I went fishing.  GW came up in a boat, I even helped pull it up on the bank.  Gw asked me what I was fishing with, I proudly said "Corn and Salmon eggs".  I guess they saw right away just how IGNORANT I was and informed me of my fault.  I begged.  They took my bait and even gave me copy of the regs for that part of the Hooch.  Good folks.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

I have had a few meetings in the woods and on the road with the man in green but all have been very pleasant.


----------



## huntfish

Cavalry Scout said:


> When I lived in Duluth for a short time, an employee of mine said the best way to catch trout was with corn and salmon eggs just below the Hwy 120 bridge.  I got said bait and my wife and I went fishing.  GW came up in a boat, I even helped pull it up on the bank.  Gw asked me what I was fishing with, I proudly said "Corn and Salmon eggs".  I guess they saw right away just how IGNORANT I was and informed me of my fault.  I begged.  They took my bait and even gave me copy of the regs for that part of the Hooch.  Good folks.




Most will do the same thing exactly....I remember watching 3 kids using bait at Settles Bridge (forsyth side).   Game warden came down and gave them a warning and took their bait.   Well after the GW left, they commenced to bad mouthin him and pulled out more corn and were sorta laughing about that GW and his warning.   "This was their water and they'll fish with bait if they want to" were the last words before the GW stepped back out.   They ended up going home with tickets and without any fishing tackle which was confiscated by the GW.

Sure was fun to watch...The GW saw me watching him come back down the hill on foot and motioned me to be quiet.


----------



## Nimrod71

I have only had to bad run-ins with game wardens.  Once at the coast, the fleamale warden and to male wardens came up to my boat.  After the fleamale got in my boat and demanded to see my license and then  my catch, she then wanted me to open my coolers to check them, the she wanted to see my fire extingisher, then my life jacket which was hanging on my console windshield, then my license again.  I told her I had shown her my license, she put her hand on her gun and said I would show them to her as many times as she ask.  Then she ask if I had been drinking beer.  I hadn't and told her so.  She turned and pointed at and old beer can in the bottom of the boat.  It was so old the sand had nearly worn all the color and writting off.  The older male warden ask her to get back in their boat.  She refused.  He then ask her again to get back in their boat.  She refused and turned to me with her hand on her gun and said he will show me his license again.  The other warden at that time stood up and ask her to get back in the boat.  She refused.  Then the older warden told her to get in the boat or he would call the office.  She then got back in their boat.  Needless to say I called the office in Brunswick and told the captian what happend.  He said he already knew about it and it had been taken care of.


----------



## florida boy

Nimrod71 said:


> I have only had to bad run-ins with game wardens.  Once at the coast, the fleamale warden and to male wardens came up to my boat.  After the fleamale got in my boat and demanded to see my license and then  my catch, she then wanted me to open my coolers to check them, the she wanted to see my fire extingisher, then my life jacket which was hanging on my console windshield, then my license again.  I told her I had shown her my license, she put her hand on her gun and said I would show them to her as many times as she ask.  Then she ask if I had been drinking beer.  I hadn't and told her so.  She turned and pointed at and old beer can in the bottom of the boat.  It was so old the sand had nearly worn all the color and writting off.  The older male warden ask her to get back in their boat.  She refused.  He then ask her again to get back in their boat.  She refused and turned to me with her hand on her gun and said he will show me his license again.  The other warden at that time stood up and ask her to get back in the boat.  She refused.  Then the older warden told her to get in the boat or he would call the office.  She then got back in their boat.  Needless to say I called the office in Brunswick and told the captian what happend.  He said he already knew about it and it had been taken care of.


 Sounds like 99 out of a 100 of our florida GW's . They will let you know they are" harassing you because they can !" I have heard 2 tell me that over the years .


----------



## biker13

That sounds like Gerald Kersey,20 or so years ago.He birddogged us every season.Didn't like one of our club members.


----------



## shortround1

florida boy said:


> Sounds like 99 out of a 100 of our florida GW's . They will let you know they are" harassing you because they can !" I have heard 2 tell me that over the years .


u got that right. and do not get caught in the gulf with a ga. reg. # they will go to the moon to stop u.and ain't nice ether.


----------



## Jeff Raines

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> I think y'all mean Chip Cox and yes he is very professional. I've been checked on Allatoona on a friends boat one spring. He's also a member of my church.



Nope,it's Chad


----------



## XxDeer HunterxX

manok said:


> I was met & greeted by Chad Cox whilst on my way out of Paulding Forest WMA , two years ago, I was hunting squirrel with a redtail hawk.
> 
> He was very professional, we shot the breeze on the way out.
> 
> At Clybel Jason Chapman is also professional & helpful



yeah me and my dad met him. He helped put us on a good field plot and a another good spot.


----------



## General Lee

The most effective way to deal with the bad apples is to file a report.The DNR has a "Citizens Complain Form"that anyone can fill out when they feel they have been mistreated by a GW.I know from experience that they do investigate and if there is a problem it is handled.Enough of these forms filled out on the "problem wardens" and they will be looking for a new line of work..............


----------



## Jeff Raines

Met Sheffield WO today,greatguy,got alot of good info from him


----------



## Jim Thompson

never had an issue with them.  always good folks, in general


----------



## Dustin Pate

Jim Thompson said:


> never had an issue with them.  always good folks, in general



Same here. I appreciate seeing them.


----------



## huntingonthefly

Voice recorders.


----------



## ArmyTaco

I have had a few run ins with the GW's. Once when I was 16 and did not knw any better about doing stupid stuff on WMA's. He caught us with beer. Mades us blow and dump out the beer then let us go with warnings. Very professional. Also another time on the Ocmulgee River. He was a newer younger guy and came by and chacked out liscenes and talked a minute and left. We later heard him around the next bend trying to crank his boat and we went up there and ended up towing him back to 96. His superiors did not seem to nice or happy about his situation but he was ver nice. Most I have ever dealt with are just doing there job and are nice about it. If your wrong your wrong and need to accept it. Even when we were wrong when I was young, we accepted it and he ended up being very nice and professional about it. I learned a lesson and always have my ducks in a row so no worries. I will say I know some do have an almighty head on their shoulders though.


----------



## Jighead

Ran into a checkpoint up at Dicks Creek Fri. evening, GSP, DNR, and Lumpkin Co. After my license, insurance, and checked my gun to make sure it wasn't loaded, I went on my merry way. All super nice guys once they realized I wasn't up to no good. On the way back out, there was about 3 cars pulled to the side and being checked.People just can't wait  to get to camp before they pop a top.


----------



## emtguy

they are just doing their jobs...i have been checked before, ticketed before and they were always nice. i figure if i stay legal i have nothing to worry about..

kinda like a speed trap, there is no such thing. If you obey the speed limit you wil never get stoped. It aint the laws fault if im doing wrong


----------



## basschaser

yep emtguy is right 
ive been checked on the water a few times but as long as your legal you have nothing to be worried about


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

The DNR guy for Richmond Hill is a pretty cool guy!!


----------



## siberian1

I wish we had more of them!!  Too many outlaws in the woods these days


----------



## bowbuck

Jighead said:


> Today while squirrel hunting on Chattahochee WMA me and my dogs were coming back out  when I noticed someone about 70 yards in front of me. I waved and upon getting closer I noticed it was a game warden. After hearing so many rants on here about unpleasant run ins with GWs, I was prepared to be harrassed. But he was very professional, and after checking my license, we walked out together and had good conversation on the way out. I was very impressed with the way I was treated, and would like to give him a shoutout. I think his name was David Shattuck.



David is a true professional.  I have needed his help and been checked myself on multiple occasions and he always did his job to the best of his ablities.  Kudo's to a good one.


----------



## nosfedgta

I have had 1 good encounter, and 2 bad. Had one for no reason pull me over on the road cause he noticed me driving up and down the rd a lot latley... I was a little confused over that and of course the first thing he did was pull out the flashlight and look in the bed of my truck...

The other run in is way to long to get into. Some people are just NOSEY!!!!!!!!!

The good encounter was a guy that was very professional, never even came up to the truck to see if we had anything in it, and even asked me was anyone else supposed to be on this land. I told him nope and he replied well if I see anyone ill take care of it for ya


----------



## Ihunt

Got checked last night on Blackshere.(sp) He checked us,was polite,and on his way in 5 minutes.Very professional.Thank you sir.


----------



## sawtooth

don't know who checked you on blackshear, but Tommy Lawrence works Sumter County, if I'm not wrong. I've known him for a pretty good while now and you ain't gonna meet a finer person, law or otherwise. D.


----------



## LanceColeman

I'll agree. Davids a real nice Guy. Very by the book and a good Game Warden. A nicer fella you'll not run across.


----------



## orangeoutback20

Not in the woods but, about a month ago we night fishing under the 212 bridge on jackson and a GW pulled up checked us we were all legal and sober.  He then sat there for about 30 minuites and we had a nice conversation (we were not catching anything anyways).  I've had nothing but goods experiences with ga dnr.


----------



## shortround1

Jighead said:


> I totally agree with you guys, I guess some people will find something to complain about no matter how courteous our law enforcement is.


not to change the thread, do you have to wear a orange vest while small game hunting during deer season?


----------



## Coastie

shortround1 said:


> not to change the thread, do you have to wear a orange vest while small game hunting during deer season?



No, but it is good common sense to do so.


----------



## JerryC

huntfish said:


> Most will do the same thing exactly....I remember watching 3 kids using bait at Settles Bridge (forsyth side).   Game warden came down and gave them a warning and took their bait.   Well after the GW left, they commenced to bad mouthin him and pulled out more corn and were sorta laughing about that GW and his warning.   "This was their water and they'll fish with bait if they want to" were the last words before the GW stepped back out.   They ended up going home with tickets and without any fishing tackle which was confiscated by the GW.
> 
> Sure was fun to watch...The GW saw me watching him come back down the hill on foot and motioned me to be quiet.


That's pretty funny! -JerryC


----------



## Hardwood man

I know Chad Cox also. Really nice guy. I know Ricky Dempsey and also a really nice guy. Some people say Ricky has his days but has always been really nice to me. One night the Friday after Thanksgiving he came to the house and ask if I or anybody hunting our land had shot a deer that evening. I had just got in from work and my buddy told me he had shot one. He said the club next to us had called him and said he rode across the property line to get the deer on his 4-wheeler. Well we called the buddy and he came back to my house and took Ricky all the way to where he shot the deer, drove to it, and gutted it by the creek before he loaded on his 4-wheeler. Never crossed the line. He said him and Ricky talked at the gate for about 30 minutes after that about deer hunting.


----------



## Parker Phoenix

mattech said:


> I was checked a couple of years ago. I had a half open bag of corn on the back of my truck so they decided to walk into the woods.I had the corn for the deer in my back yard and was not hunting with it. there were two of the gw's and they questioned me about the corn and i told them, they didn't seem like they believed me and searched quite a bit, once they realized i was telling them the truth, we headed back to the trucks and they were super friendly and even apologized for walkin in on me, and i told them given the circumstances i dont blame them, one of there name was keith waddell, this was in meriwether county. But again they were supper nice.



Keith Waddell is my friend, when he was GW here in Pulaski County I helped him teach Hunter Education.  A fair and nice guy, but he has a job to do.


----------



## Swampy

*Pine Log GW*

A couple of years ago at Pine Log I had an unpleasant encounter with a chubby GW at the check station. Rude guy - but I don't know if rudeness alone qualifies for a complaint. This guy was a real jerk. Other than this one example, though, the rest of them have been pretty cool.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

I've been checked several times over the years, and outside of not having a life jacket in a float tube on the Hooch I've never gotten a ticket or had any problems with the wardens except, The female warden in South Fulton Co. about 3 years ago. I wasn't doing a thing wrong and she  acted like it angered her  even more she was a class A
pain. Anybody else have a run in with her,I wish I could remember her name


----------



## shadow2

i have been checked both hunting and fishing a few times.  All of the ones i have delt with have been very professional doing their jobs.  This even includes the day that a buddy and i were 3 over on crappie one spring day.. the counter evidently was not woking as well as we thaught. we stopped short on the counter but we were three over.. He only gave one of us the ticket and let us keep the fish.  He understood that mistakes happen and i understood that i was wrong..paid the fine and moved on..no issues with it at all


----------



## drtdobber

Three or so years ago we were hunting at a middle GA WMA and were checked by the GW. There had been a change in the regs. And the place we camped was now no longer prohibited. We didn’t check to make sure this had not changed from years past because it had never been off limits before, regardless we were in the wrong. The GW that checked us was a real jerk. We admitted we were wrong and volunteered to relocate to the designated camp ground, no big deal. This guy goes off on a power trip writes half on my party an illegal camping ticket and continues to talk to us for an hour. That all well and good but this guy was a big racist and was going to let you know it, unprofessional to say the least. This is the only outdoor ticket I have ever received and it still kind of burns me up when I think about it. But, the other umpteen billion times I’ve been check the GW’s have all been very professional if not down right entertaining.


----------



## Laman

I did not have a "run in" with a warden but did have a strange conversation with one back in "92 during my first season on the Schely county property.  We were having a lot of night time poacher activity on a dirt road that ran through the lease, it was not unusual to find fresh carcasses right on the side of the road with just the backstraps cut out.  That made my blood boil so after several called in reports with no results I actually ran into the GW, an older gentleman, and started to discuss the situation with him.  He listened to me politely then proceeded to say that "we have too many deer around here anyway so I've got no problem with someone taking a few from the road", then he turned and walked away.  I called the Albany office to find out if this was the official position of the DNR and was told to write a letter and send it in.  Nothing happened, he remained GW, poaching continued then he retired.  The new GW made it point to come by our camp regularly, responded to calls and dramatically cut down on poaching on our roads.

The few others I have met in Ga. have been courteous and professional. Now Federal GW's in the La. marshes are another story!


----------



## aaronward9

i got checked by a GW leaving the beach in St. Simons.  He checked my cooler of whiting, checked my liscense, and asked me what time dinner was!  Very nice fella and a pleasure to meet!


----------



## Spotlite

I have never had any problems. I have gotten a few warnings, but heck that was my fault, not the GWs.


----------



## caver101

Joe Hill on Rich Mtn WMA in Gilmer Co. is a great guy and doing a lot of great work in the area. 

Ran into him a couple months ago on the mtn and ended up talking for about a hour or so. Good guy and I commend him for all of his hard work he is doing on the mtn. Its a welcome change for that area!! Joe is one of the good guys.


----------



## REEFD

Yeah I've met some nice GW's over the years , too bad none of them work in the county I hunt, one of the ones we have got caught in an ajoining Co.(where he worked at the time) hunting over corn by Fed. GW's so his (our) punishnent was movin him one county over to ours. I know some guys they stopped for shining thay took his light , said they were gonna take his  gun he told them no they were'nt so they took his bullets and left him his gun. Bottom line he was scared of these guys him and his partner both.How ( why )did he get this job in the first place?


----------



## DeepweR

Well let me ask this, who has ever hunted Cedar Creek or BF Grant and had a run in with Harry Luke? I think hes retired now. I've been searched 3 times by him and he never found a thing wrong. he would even open your dip can and run his finger around in it. He'd say "u never know where people will hide there dope"  I know they have a job to do, and they run into all kind of situations, but man that dude was all about find'n something wrong. oh yeah your truck would get a very good search'n also.


----------



## castaway

I have had very few pleasant encounters with game wardens here in Fla.


----------



## Milkman

The gentleman who is area manger at BF Grant now is Freddy Hayes. 
One day last week at the BF Grant hunt some shots were fired in the vicinity of where 2 of our group was hunting. When they came out Freddy and another officer stopped and asked them about the shots and where they came from. My pals answered the questions and they were on thier way. The officers were very respectful and professional in their questions. 
Freddy is a good guy and a pleasure to know we have good folks like him on the job.


----------



## DeepweR

*cool*



Milkman said:


> The gentleman who is area manger at BF Grant now is Freddy Hayes.
> One day last week at the BF Grant hunt some shots were fired in the vicinity of where 2 of our group was hunting. When they came out Freddy and another officer stopped and asked them about the shots and where they came from. My pals answered the questions and they were on thier way. The officers were very respectful and professional in their questions.
> Freddy is a good guy and a pleasure to know we have good folks like him on the job.



cool


----------



## ga alan

i shot the decoy bear at cohutta, everyone was very profesional trying to figure out what happened, they even pulled my warning tickets, i never see dnr, come out to late and go in to early to hunt. they have a job to do. never had a bad run in.. never had a ticket..   if you are legal no problem ........most of the time...........


----------



## BamaBart

I'll be 50 in March and have been checked twice in my life. Once while fishing when I was about 18. I bought my license at the boat launch before we put the boat in the water. When he check me he saw that I had just bought them that day and he got really smart. He ask me if I saw him on the lake and ran to the launch and bought the license.
The second time was when I was muzzle loader hunting last year. He walked up to my shooting house and was very pleasant. We walked to our trucks and had a good conversation. Nice guy.


----------



## Washington95

A few Barney Fife's with badges/guns do a world of harm for enforcement's reputation.  If you run into them, as said repeatedly, be polite and cooperative.  If you deserve it, take it.
If they're jerks report them.  If they're really jerks and everyone reports that, in courteous way with details, maybe superiors will listen.


----------



## albridges

ga alan said:


> i shot the decoy bear at cohutta, everyone was very profesional trying to figure out what happened, they even pulled my warning tickets, i never see dnr, come out to late and go in to early to hunt. they have a job to do. never had a bad run in.. never had a ticket..   if you are legal no problem ........most of the time...........







that still cracks me up


----------



## huntemwfo

We have some awesome game wardens up here in NE Ga.
They are great people as well as sportsmen. Scott Bardenwerper, Frank Manning as well as David Shattuck. We also have one that I have heard terrible stories about. I personally have never had a face to face confrontation with her. From what I hear she tries to harrass people. I have had a run in with wardens on Clarke Hill WMA. They gave me a warning ticket for hunting out of season. I was hunting the last hunt on Clarke Hill after the outside season was closed. I was walking across our lease land that bordered the WMA headed to the WMA. My gun on my shoulder and all my extra clothes in my arms carrying them in so I wouldn't get sweaty. They stopped me before I got to the WMA and since they couldnt find me doing anything wrong wrote me a ticket for hunting out of season because the gun on my shoulder was loaded ,even after I asked them if it was legal to hog hunt on my lease after the season. Then found out that they were good friends with our new warden and she had transfered from there. Must be something in their water.


----------



## Eddy M.

I've never been "checked" in the field in Georgia--BUT 2 encounters with  DNR officers with a ATTITUDE I will recount- #1 Cobb county hunters education class with my youngest son -- several officers present all the "older officers" nice- talkative helpful when questions were asked- one young officer stood and stared at the class like we were criminals-he was rude to some folks- even my son asked me why is he mad??-- #2 Dawson forest hunt filled out my permit and had a question so I knocked and entered the office and met with a WHAT DO YOU WANT!!!  very rude replies to my questions-- IMO DNR officers have the toughest law enforcement job there is-every person they meet in their job probably is armed and archery season is not exempt a illegal archer can launch a broadhead pretty quickly and a holstered handgun might not be quick enough to help - but unarmed sportsmen / sportswomen should be treated with the same respect they expect from us


----------



## Bkeepr

There is a blonde female one in Middle GA that could use an entire bottle of Midol.  Just sayin'.  I'm a girl too.


----------



## beginnersluck

I've had nothing but good run-in's with the wardens around here.  Actually one of them is a pretty good friend of mine!


----------



## Milkman

Bkeepr said:


> There is a blonde female one in Middle GA that could use an entire bottle of Midol.  Just sayin'.  I'm a girl too.


----------



## coonhunter444

iv been coon hunting for close to 40 years now and never seen a GW while coon hunting,,


----------



## Jighead

huntemwfo said:


> We have some awesome game wardens up here in NE Ga.
> They are great people as well as sportsmen. Scott Bardenwerper, Frank Manning as well as David Shattuck. We also have one that I have heard terrible stories about. I personally have never had a face to face confrontation with her. From what I hear she tries to harrass people. I have had a run in with wardens on Clarke Hill WMA. They gave me a warning ticket for hunting out of season. I was hunting the last hunt on Clarke Hill after the outside season was closed. I was walking across our lease land that bordered the WMA headed to the WMA. My gun on my shoulder and all my extra clothes in my arms carrying them in so I wouldn't get sweaty. They stopped me before I got to the WMA and since they couldnt find me doing anything wrong wrote me a ticket for hunting out of season because the gun on my shoulder was loaded ,even after I asked them if it was legal to hog hunt on my lease after the season. Then found out that they were good friends with our new warden and she had transfered from there. Must be something in their water.



You have got to be talking about "Big Ann" here in White Co. Never met her, don't think I want to from what I have heard. She especially doesn't care for duckhunters. Most of the guys up here do a great job, and from meeting some of the nutjobs that come hunt the Chatt. wma hunt, you can't blame them for being edgy sometimes.


----------



## allmotoronly

I've been checked on Lake Sinclair a few times and never had a problem with the DNR. It's the Baldwin and Putnam Co. Sheriff's patrol boats that are the problem. They stopped us one time in the middle of the day and harrassed us for an hour, making us count life jackets three or four times, measure my 12x12 square flotation device, check all of our ID's (there was one month old hot beer rolling around in the ski compartment), and all sorts of other stuff. The whole time their boat was banging up and down against the side of my $35k boat, scuffing off the registration numbers on the side. I tried to put a rubber dock bumper between the boats, and they both freaked out and asked what I was trying to throw in the water... like I had drugs on board. It was the middle of the day and we had all the proper safety requirements, 8 life jackets on board for 5 people, fire extinquisher, etc. They they tried to give me a ticket for making a wake in a no wake zone. I WAS SITTING STILL. Needless to say, I made quite a few calls to friends in high places in Baldwin Co and made complaints. They had no reason to pull me over in the first place. We were all sitting down, going at a reasonable speed, no alcohol on board other than the single old beer that had been under the deck for months. They just wanted to screw with somebody.


----------



## seminoleslayer

I've been through 2 dnr gsp roadblocks one in deer season was fine the dove season one took about 30 mins to leave .we had 4 guys 48 birds all in one sack.the warden said who shoot these birds my buddy started grabbing birds and said these 12 are mine and so it went til we split them up.he got ticked.also tried to accuse me of drinking when the 4th gw said you been drinking i said give me a breathalizer now.that was that they said no need to.been checked hunting at julliette a few times all were nice guys if your not breaking the law.got messed with bad on the oconee nat forest went through everything in car then told us it was nice to find 3 young men not doing any dope.


----------



## hound1973

Every GW I ran into this year was very professional and nice.  I did see a couple of GW roughing someone up once but it was because the guy was poaching, had multiple rifels and 1 rifle had the serial number scratched off.  The guy got an attitude and pushed one of the GW and tried to run.  I guess the best thing to do is make sure your obeying the laws and regulations and to be an idiot and you shouldn't have any problems with GW.


----------



## bowbuck

Jighead said:


> You have got to be talking about "Big Ann" here in White Co. Never met her, don't think I want to from what I have heard. She especially doesn't care for duckhunters. Most of the guys up here do a great job, and from meeting some of the nutjobs that come hunt the Chatt. wma hunt, you can't blame them for being edgy sometimes.[/QUOTE
> 
> I have met and saw Ann out and about multiple times and every time she has been nothing but professional.  However she strikes me as the type that don't mess around.  I also think that people think because she's female she might be intimidated but that ain't happening.  I can see that striking some gung ho men the wrong way.  I always figure if people are talking about ya for doing your job, your doing something right.


----------



## huntfish

bowbuck said:


> Jighead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to be talking about "Big Ann" here in White Co. Never met her, don't think I want to from what I have heard. She especially doesn't care for duckhunters. Most of the guys up here do a great job, and from meeting some of the nutjobs that come hunt the Chatt. wma hunt, you can't blame them for being edgy sometimes.[/QUOTE
> 
> I have met and saw Ann out and about multiple times and every time she has been nothing but professional.  However she strikes me as the type that don't do Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.  I also think that people think because she's female she might be intimidated but that ain't happening.  I can see that striking some gung ho men the wrong way.  I always figure if people are talking about ya for doing your job, your doing something right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowbuck I agree,
> Ann is just doing her job, but if someone wants to PHO, then watch out...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lil'Joe

albridges said:


> that still cracks me up



X10!  Best story of the year!


----------



## Jighead

I had a chance to meet Don over at the Lake Russell hunt, he is very professional and cares very much for what he does, and for taking care of the wma and the wildlife within it. It is very apparent that he has his hands tied as far as making improvements due to the economy and the tree huggers.


----------



## gunsaler111

Bkeepr said:


> There is a blonde female one in Middle GA that could use an entire bottle of Midol.  Just sayin'.  I'm a girl too.


If your talkin about ms. Morris that works Flat creek/houston PFA,she musta had a bad day.She was my favorite run in,helped me dispatch a wounded hog and even carried it ,and my daughter, back to my manvan on her 4 wheeler. She had a couple of horses at the ranger station, and while I loaded the pig she carried my daughter to check out the horses.She went beyond the call of duty that day,and it made a HUGE positive impression on my 12 yo.


----------



## Coastie

Eddy M. said:


> I've never been "checked" in the field in Georgia--BUT 2 encounters with  DNR officers with a ATTITUDE I will recount- #1 Cobb county hunters education class with my youngest son -- several officers present all the "older officers" nice- talkative helpful when questions were asked- one young officer stood and stared at the class like we were criminals-he was rude to some folks- even my son asked me why is he mad??-- #2 Dawson forest hunt filled out my permit and had a question so I knocked and entered the office and met with a WHAT DO YOU WANT!!!  very rude replies to my questions-- IMO DNR officers have the toughest law enforcement job there is-every person they meet in their job probably is armed and archery season is not exempt a illegal archer can launch a broadhead pretty quickly and a holstered handgun might not be quick enough to help - but unarmed sportsmen / sportswomen should be treated with the same respect they expect from us



Sorry for your less than satisfactory encounter at Dawson Forest, since there is about a one in three chance that I was the one giving the response, let me assure you that it was not meant to be disagreeable or disrespectful whatever it was. I/we attempt to answer every question that comes up with the correct information so there can be no misunderstandings even to the point of making a phone call to consult somebody if we are not 100% sure of an answer. I know every person that has worked at Dawson Forest and can think of nobody that is habitually rude or disagreeable to anybody let alone one of our hunters.


----------



## Robk

Coastie said:


> Sorry for your less than satisfactory encounter at Dawson Forest, since there is about a one in three chance that I was the one giving the response, let me assure you that it was not meant to be disagreeable or disrespectful whatever it was. I/we attempt to answer every question that comes up with the correct information so there can be no misunderstandings even to the point of making a phone call to consult somebody if we are not 100% sure of an answer. I know every person that has worked at Dawson Forest and can think of nobody that is habitually rude or disagreeable to anybody let alone one of our hunters.



Should have just helped yourself to a cup of coffee and one of those buttered bisquits that Coastie makes... best ones in North Georgia....  He'll make a someone a good wife one of these days...


----------



## cmk07c

*Florida GW*



florida boy said:


> Sounds like 99 out of a 100 of our florida GW's . They will let you know they are" harassing you because they can !" I have heard 2 tell me that over the years .



Florida has the worst! The idiots that routinely work Apalachicola River out of Liberty and Calhoun Counties just try to hassel you! Talquin has some real winners on it as well.

I challenge you to hunt Apalachicola WMA, you'll be running dogs at full speed and they will stop you. "How ya'll boys doing?" Uhh.... Were trying to catch up dogs and we're kinda of busy..." 

I got checked 4 times in the Apalachicola WMA in one morning! I can't go there now unless its late in the season or during the week.... Absolutely terrible....

But I agree a lot of them are geniune nice guys. I just wish they had the decentcy to not interupt a hunt.


----------



## castaway

Most are nice guys but there are some out there that just give them all a bad image. I had two check me this year on Lake Jackson before early duck season came in, and I have never had a worse experience. They tried their best to provoke my friend and I into saying something to them. They have to be two of the biggest jack legs in leon county.


----------



## cmk07c

*Early Season on Jackson*



castaway said:


> Most are nice guys but there are some out there that just give them all a bad image. I had two check me this year on Lake Jackson before early duck season came in, and I have never had a worse experience. They tried their best to provoke my friend and I into saying something to them. They have to be two of the biggest jack legs in leon county.



Some how I did not have any issues with GW's on Jackson during early season. My buddy had a huge problem prior to the opening, while just scouting. Said the guy was just trying to provoke him. I only went that Wednesday during the early season. I wish they'd open up the lakes to all days instead of Weekends and Wednesday. I would go every morning before work and work late if that was the case. 

I wish they would check you at the boat ramp ahead of time or either afterwards when everyone is coming in.


----------



## castaway

Your buddy would have been me! haha


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

We talk to Mr. Hays out on BF Grant, seemed to be a nice guy even said they would help if we killed one way back in there.


----------



## cmk07c

Your identity is exposed Castaway!


----------



## cmk07c

This thread is really causing me to work less.....


----------



## Jranger

The only ones I ever had an issue with I came across on the water while fishing. Had one bless me out onetime about not having any running lights on right at dark. After I told him we were dead in the water he let me go with a warning, but left us adrift in Allatoona creek.

Another time I was on Toona fishing a tourney. They came blowing into the area, banged into my boat, and checked us for licenses. Funny thing was there was a boat nearly on fire within eyesight of us (black smoke billowing from the engine compartment). When the DNR left us they blew right past this guy who was waving at them to assist. 

All the DNR officers I have come in contact with in the woods have been outstanding. Most of the ones I run into on the water are the same way with the exception of the two run ins I mentioned.


----------



## Lsufan

ga alan said:


> i shot the decoy bear at cohutta, everyone was very profesional trying to figure out what happened, they even pulled my warning tickets, i never see dnr, come out to late and go in to early to hunt. they have a job to do. never had a bad run in.. never had a ticket..   if you are legal no problem ........most of the time...........


----------



## goose buster

Never had a bad run in with any GW. Got a ticket once but it was my fault so I had no problem with it.


----------



## bowbuck

Thought I would just add that this past weekend at Crockford-Pigeon WMA while getting our stuff out of the truck, a gamewarden stopped to see us.  I wish I had gotten his name, he was probably in his late twenties to thirties with short black, spikey hair.  He checked my gun to see if it was loaded and then chatted with us a while.  I offered him to check my license but he told me people that offered probably had everything in order.  He was very professional and even remembered us when we checked my buddies deer out later.  The whole staff over there has always been fantastic and is just one of the reasons I drive 3 hours one way to hunt there.  Once again I appreciate them doing their job well and it was great to see them out in force on friday and sat. that I was there.


----------



## dukedog1

If you hunt in worth co your are prob gonna run into Robbie Griner. Nice guy. All you gotta do is yes sir, and no sir. He will treat you with respect if you give it. Don't try to run on the guy or start a wrestle match. Old boy has been hitting the weights lately. You probably wouldn't like the outcome.


----------



## General Lee

dukedog1 said:


> All you gotta do is yes sir, and no sir. He will treat you with respect if you give it.


  Has it really come to this?


----------



## dukedog1

General Lee said:


> Has it really come to this?



I'm just saying don't be a butt hole to the guy, whoever he is.  I think that is just common sense tho.


----------



## General Lee

dukedog1 said:


> I'm just saying don't be a butt hole to the guy, whoever he is.  I think that is just common sense tho.


Oh,I agree totally.All LEO's deserve respect due to the badge they wear even if the wearer is not up to snuff.I just feel feel there's a happy medium when showing respect and compliance that doesn't include standing at attention and rattling off yes sir and no sir like they are a military officer.............


----------



## dominantpredator

Don't tase me bro


----------



## blackbear

This is what happened to the last guys that messed with the Georgia DNR!!Take a lesson...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x77ay9la8BM&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x77ay9la8BM&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Lostoutlaw

BlackBear ya know ya just ain't Right That is one silly vid...


----------



## joedublin

They are always welcome on my lease...if anyone is on there illegally I want them to nail their rear ends. We prosecute trespassers!


----------



## LJay

This thread as Turned a long way from the OP's question. Last Call.
If it doesn't straighten up, It will bo bye bye.


----------



## elfiii

I've been checked before, during and after a hunt. Every one of them was professional and courteous. Maybe I'm lucky compared to some on here. I got no complaints against them. No way I could do their job. I just don't have their patience.


----------



## scoggins

In the words of my father...


"If you don't show your hiney  it don't matter"

Those are the best words I know he has ever spoke.


----------



## scottja

*GW Thompson*

Ran into GW Thompson on the way out on Fort Stewart last night. He flagged me down in my truck. He was very pleasant and after a few minutes of talking let me know he had to check me out. He looked at my license, F.S. permit, weapon, etc. We discussed my not seeing a thing all day and he suggested no less than 5 other areas to take a look at. He then added that after deer season ends I should check out specific other areas for pig. All around, he was respectful, helpful, and a really nice guy .


----------



## FX Jenkins

I've never met one in the woods while hunting...always at the check stations and boat docks....never a sour moment.


----------



## grouper throat

cmk07c said:


> Florida has the worst! The idiots that routinely work Apalachicola River out of Liberty and Calhoun Counties just try to hassel you! Talquin has some real winners on it as well.
> 
> I challenge you to hunt Apalachicola WMA, you'll be running dogs at full speed and they will stop you. "How ya'll boys doing?" Uhh.... Were trying to catch up dogs and we're kinda of busy..."
> 
> I got checked 4 times in the Apalachicola WMA in one morning! I can't go there now unless its late in the season or during the week.... Absolutely terrible....
> 
> But I agree a lot of them are geniune nice guys. I just wish they had the decentcy to not interupt a hunt.




I have had mixed results with different GWs in Florida. I have noticed most of the nicer encounters have been with the older GWs. Our dog hunting club let in two younger GWs(not dog hunters either!) this year and they have been harassing members sporatically throughout the season while on duty. Checking licenses and the whole 9 yards while they have dogs running- they probably won't be back in there next year!LOL 

I thought I was going to be checked in Apalachicola NF near the shooting range close to Tally, but all he wanted to do was stop and socialize with us after we caught dogs. He was a older GW and very nice- didnt check us at all, just warned us about the inexperienced idiots at the shooting range. He even told us a few spots that he had been seeing some bucks.  He was a very nice guy, and it changed my opinion overall about GWs. 

You guys ever run into a certain GW on Lake Miccosukee while duck hunting?


----------



## CFGD

yes sir and no sir?yeah to an older gentleman G.W.  sure....but just because of a job title?hardly.you have to give respect to get it.


----------



## 2_dawgs

*Dnr*

would you want the job?  just about everyone you encounter is armed!  night work.  no back-up.  just like the GSP - too few for a state this size.


----------



## bfriendly

> yes sir and no sir?yeah to an older gentleman G.W. sure....but just because of a job title?hardly.you have to give respect to get it.



So who is supposed to give it First? 

 GW shows up, lifts his hand, then says, "Excuse me"................

What do you say? 

Do you say, "Yes Sir?" 

or do you say "WHAT!?!"

I'll be the first to give it............at least that way, if someone is a real Jerk to me for Whatever reason, it will NOT be because of ME being a Smart Alec!


----------



## hawgrider1200

*never got the name*

I posted this somewhere. My buddy, my brother and I were on Beaver Dam WMA. Muzzleloader hunt in Dec. Back a few years ago. Many years ago to be exact. We had hunted fairly deep and almost always sit until we can not see the sights anymore. No scopes on muzzleloader back then. Had to pull deer stands too as it was the last day of the hunt. While walking out we heard gunshot. Back at the side of the road fixing to get to the truck and here come the GW two of them. They asked us of course if we had shot and wanted to see our license and all that. I agree with all that. Their big deal seemed to be the gunshots after dark.  Since Black powder had a distinctive odor why not check the guns and then try to find out who it was breaking the rules? Instead, they had to make us empty our pockets and then they searched the truck.  My buddy let em, I believe I'dd have told em to get a warrant. They had no reasonable cause to search the truck we were clean. They tried to find just any excuse to write us up but could not as we were following all the rules. Again, someone had fired shots close to where we were hunting, but the GW never went to look for the real rule breakers.


----------



## mbentle2

I hav only had a run in with one rude GW and it was at Oaky Woods WMA. Him and another GW had just busted some guys smokin weed out there and were blockin the road to my huntin spot but i patiently waited and he of course checked my license and gun but he was a jerk about mud being on my truck trying to accuse me of tearin up the roads. I tried to explain that my wide tires on my toyota cover my truck with mud if i so much as hit a puddle. But other than that the ones at Sinclair, Beaverdam, and Riverbend have been very good guys. This year at Riverbend the GW Bobby i think was his name was nice enough to open up the bathrooms and turn on the water to the showers for us.


----------



## MAPSTRE

Back when your licence was expired on April 1,  I went turkey hunting on Paulding Forest.  Walked about a half mile in the woods and remembered my licence had expired.  Walked all the way back to the truck and luckly found the number to buy the licence over the phone.  Called the number gave the creditcard, and I was back on the trail.  Came out later in the afternoon and the GW was sitting at the truck.  Asked for the licence.  I explained my situation, showed him my confirmation # and my old licence.  He was very polite and understood.  Checked on it and turned me loose.  Most of the meetings with GW's have went well.


----------



## Cottontail

I like the Gws up around the Helen Ga. area they have always been super nice & had them tell me where to fish ,what to use always topnotch guys.They seem a little more laid back than the gws around Green ,Putnam & Oglethorpe Counties. JMO but maybe a man with a fishing rod is a little bit more easier to deal with than a man with a firearm maybe they act a little diffrently in those situations....


----------



## Pats fan in GA

Nothing but pleasant expierances with the GW in GA. once at chatahocee WMA, and at allatoona, nice guys. even called a few times about some poachers near the house (uncompleted subdivision). propmt to call back and responed.

NOW FLORIDA.. unable to comment due possible life time ban from forum..LOL


----------



## Home in the Woods

I had an experience with an officer today.  While walking on the trails of my local WMA (legal hours and dates), where I was neither hunting nor carrying ammunition for my rifle, which was in the car, an Officer stopped me and led me to my car.  I proceeded to show him my Lifetime Sportsman's License expecting him to say "have a nice day" and walk away, when he accused me of dumping my weapon and ammo in the woods.  He forced me to walk the woods with him for a solid 20 minutes while he continually threatened me as to how he would "get the dogs after me" and "he's catch me".  Of course he nor the dogs ever found anything, because there was nothing to find.  But I found that to be obsessive and out of character with our local DNR.  Up until now I have had good experiences, but I will be calling his supervisor immediately.


----------



## 35 Whelen

My experience the few times I have been checked while hunting or fishing has been nothing but positive.


----------



## mwood1985

usually game wardens are really nice easy going guys. some of them just take it a little too far. Last one i ran into and ive forgotten his name. younger guy maybe 25-30 ish at Joe Kurz. i hunt it during bow season but at the time i was just passing through using Germany rd to get to one of dads hay fields to another and he was in the road. i had a good conversation and we joked about hunting and whatnot until i got back to work. most of them are really nice guys who love the outdoors and hunting and fishing enough to make it a career. then you got the one guy thats on a power trip that needs to find a new career. its supposed to be an enjoyment to go to Georgia's wma's as they were originally purchased for our use.  not a hunt while hiding from the Gestapo....


----------



## au7126

Really like to hear the rest of this story.


----------



## dixiecutter

some of them are unfriendly and they want to one up you. all these guys on here that posted "it must be the hunter" just havent run into a bad one yet. he walks up. you say "hey buddy you doing alright?" and he says "whats it to you?". it happens.


----------



## Cabin creek man

Yeah if your in the right david is the one you want to be checked by and if your in the wrong your gonna feel the pain cause  he is very very by the book. He has worked chattahoochee for many years and for the past couple years been down on dawson forest alot. For a game warden hes a pretty good feller and im not just saying that cause he has a very bueatifull daughter who just happens to be my sister in law either lol.


----------



## Resica

Home in the Woods said:


> I had an experience with an officer today.  While walking on the trails of my local WMA (legal hours and dates), where I was neither hunting nor carrying ammunition for my rifle, which was in the car, an Officer stopped me and led me to my car.  I proceeded to show him my Lifetime Sportsman's License expecting him to say "have a nice day" and walk away, when he accused me of dumping my weapon and ammo in the woods.  He forced me to walk the woods with him for a solid 20 minutes while he continually threatened me as to how he would "get the dogs after me" and "he's catch me".  Of course he nor the dogs ever found anything, because there was nothing to find.  But I found that to be obsessive and out of character with our local DNR.  Up until now I have had good experiences, but I will be calling his supervisor immediately.



What'd you hear?


----------



## panfried0419

Always good run ins with DNR and Feds. in the Mtns.

 I tend to think the bashers are those that have been caught doing something wrong or are mad that they are keeping them from poaching or they are just full of manure to sound keyboard tough.


----------



## HuntCampFish

Me and a buddy of mine were checked by a GW last weekend out at Allatoona WMA. He seemed like a pretty nice guy. Treated us respectfuly and we did the same. He pointed us in the direction of some better squirrel woods and even asked if he could have the old christmas tree that was in the bed of my truck!


----------



## fishnfool

I was checked 2 days before gun season by Dan Stiles, it was a pleasure to meet him, he is welcome in my camp anytime...great guy!


----------



## Knotmuch

I bet this "lady" was overweight. If it is who I'm thinking of, her name is Shelly Sutherland. I had a similar experience with her as well. She had a problem from the start. She has since been moved from the coastal area. This happened about 10 years ago. I have never had a another unpleasant experience with any other game warden.





Nimrod71 said:


> I have only had to bad run-ins with game wardens.  Once at the coast, the fleamale warden and to male wardens came up to my boat.  After the fleamale got in my boat and demanded to see my license and then  my catch, she then wanted me to open my coolers to check them, the she wanted to see my fire extingisher, then my life jacket which was hanging on my console windshield, then my license again.  I told her I had shown her my license, she put her hand on her gun and said I would show them to her as many times as she ask.  Then she ask if I had been drinking beer.  I hadn't and told her so.  She turned and pointed at and old beer can in the bottom of the boat.  It was so old the sand had nearly worn all the color and writting off.  The older male warden ask her to get back in their boat.  She refused.  He then ask her again to get back in their boat.  She refused and turned to me with her hand on her gun and said he will show me his license again.  The other warden at that time stood up and ask her to get back in the boat.  She refused.  Then the older warden told her to get in the boat or he would call the office.  She then got back in their boat.  Needless to say I called the office in Brunswick and told the captian what happend.  He said he already knew about it and it had been taken care of.


----------



## irishredneck

I believe respect is something you do and not something you say. I know plenty of people who say yes sir, no sir to someones face then go and talk trash about that person behind their back. Theres no respect in that.


----------

